
Binary marble adding machine - Ivoah
http://woodgears.ca/marbleadd/index.html
======
em3rgent0rdr
This is great for convincing the average joe how computers are able to do math
with ones & zeroes, because this is a remarkably simple design and is visual.

I think clearly displaying the value of the internal state would be useful.
One way would be to hide the numeral for power of 2 behind the top right of
each rocker when unset, such that when each rocker gets set, that numeral
would be exposed. Then wouldn't need to have the reveal slider.

Oh, and could even include a simple Digital-to-Analog converter to display the
binary number. If each power of two column could control some measurable
entity, then could add up each power of two of that entity. For instance,
could control a mass equal to its power of two, and then have a simple
mechanical scale add up the weights.

------
desdiv
Related discussion from earlier today, in case you missed it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13008408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13008408)

